# Methods to transfer digital video to files?



## JackB (Jan 22, 2003)

Anyone have any suggestions for software to transfer digital video to file for shipping via internet?

I have a Panasonic Palmcorder but never purchased the required software etc to transfer the video because I heard bad things about it, but now after seeing several of these home videos of hunts and ice fishing, I see they must have the bugs worked out.

Please offer your suggestions.

Jack


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Are you referring to "ArcSoft® Editing Software"...that comes with Panasonic?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I have a Sony and, of course, the bundled software was pretty weak. I had heard good things about Ulead Video Studio 6. I got it and I like it. It can be found out there if you don't want to pay. I didn't say that..........................Kazaa.........................Gotta love it!


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Can anyone recommend photo scanning shareware that is easy to use? The program that came with my scanner is terrible but I don't use it enough to justify spending big bucks on a photo program.

Thanks.


----------



## JackB (Jan 22, 2003)

I have Ulead software and other editting software. Not sure if I have Arcsoft, but at any rate, I need a way to download and that requires some sort of card I believe, a certain type of wire, and IEEE firewire or such.

jack


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Jack,
You are refering to a IEEE 1394 firewire card. It is a PCI card that plugs into a PCI slot on your motherboard. You can run many Firewire devices, hard drives, burners, etc. with the card. They are cheap (around $20) and allow you to download to and CONTROL the camera. My Sony uses both USB and Firewire. USB is slow and you actually have to press play on the recorder before you can stream to your PC. Firewire, however, allows you to play, pause, FF, REW, etc with the PC contolling the camera and is much faster. I really like how it works for me. I hope that helps.


----------



## JackB (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks Robert: That is what I thought it was called. Now, what do you use for software? I have some stuff from panasonic that came with the camera I think, and some other software (Ulead) for a digital camera my daughter has. Is that how you save to mpeg or other video files?

Thanks

Jack


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I use Ulead Video Studio 6. I will admit that I am one of those devious types that doesn't like to pay for software. I downloaded it off of Kazaa. Other options are from Macromedia and Adobe. Their stuff is probably the best but also very expensive. Ulead has a simple user interface and has enough bell an whistles to keep me happy.

You can compare and contrast different options at Amazon.

When you find the one you like look for it at Ebay
or Pricewatch. I hope that helps.


----------

